

To sleep or not to sleep: the ecology of sleep in artificial organisms - albertcardona
http://www.biomedcentral.com/1472-6785/8/10
When food and sleeping sites overlap, (simulated) animals tend to have polyphasic sleep: one nap, one bite, one nap, one bite. So human of them: reminds me of a lazy Summer afternoon.<p>This paper has numerous implications for the workplace.
======
albertcardona
When food and sleeping sites overlap, (simulated) animals tend to have
polyphasic sleep: one nap, one bite, one nap, one bite. So human of them:
reminds me of a lazy Summer afternoon.

This paper has numerous implications for the workplace.

